# USDA to expand CRP



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

USDA to expand CRP
By Joshua Palmer
Times-News writer
Changes to theConser-vation Reserve Program will soon be coming to Idaho and other states involved in the incentive program.

Agriculture Secretary Ed Schafer said Monday that the USDA will fully implement President George W. Bush's directive to offer incentives to farmers and ranchers for opening up their land in the Conservation Reserve Program to the public for hunting, fishing, bird watching and other recreational activities.

The public access incentive will be limited to CRP participants in the 21 states that already have public access programs. The 21 states are: Idaho, Arizona, California, Colorado, Kansas, Kentucky, Michigan, Montana, Neb-raska, New Mexico, New York, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsyl-vania, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Vermont, Washington and Wyoming.

Schafer made the announcement at the White House Conference on North American Wildlife Policy today in Reno.

"The Conservation Reserve Program is the largest public-private partnership for conservation and wildlife habitat in the nation and we expect robust participation in this initiative," Schafer said in a written statement. "It will provide better access and allow more efficient management of game populations while allowing CRP participants to continue to provide vital environmental benefits such as improving air and water quality, enhancing wildlife habitat and reducing erosion."

The goal of the incentive, Schafer said, is to double public access by providing up to 7 million acres of reserveland for public access in the next 5 years in participating states. The CRP public access incentive permits partnerships with existing state public access programs to identify and mark tracts of land as publicly accessible and publish maps for hunters and recreation enthusiasts. The incentive is consistent with current state public access incentives and will enhance the ability of state game departments to use hunting seasons as a wildlife management tool.

The public access incentive will pay $3 per acre, per year, for the life of the CRP contract, provided the contract acres remain enrolled in the state public access program. CRP contracts are between 10 and 15 years. This incentive will be available to CRP participants with new or existing CRP contracts. This public access incentive is available to CRP participants that voluntarily agree to open CRP land to public hunting, recreation, wildlife viewing and other recreational activities.

CRP is a voluntary program that helps agricultural producers enhance environmentally sensitive land. Producers enroll in CRP and plant long-term, resource-conserving covers to improve water quality, control soil erosion and enhance habitats for waterfowl and wildlife. In return, USDA provides producers with rental payments.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

About time.This is what should of happened from the start. That is almost $2000 a section. It also does something for the guy that lets people hunt. May open up some land that has been posted. LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> The public access incentive will pay $3 per acre, per year, for the life of the CRP contract, provided the contract acres remain enrolled in the state public access program. CRP contracts are between 10 and 15 years. This incentive will be available to CRP participants with new or existing CRP contracts. This public access incentive is available to CRP participants that voluntarily agree to open CRP land to public hunting, recreation, wildlife viewing and other recreational activities.


Don't get your hopes up to high Drakekiller!!!!!! 3 bucks an acres isn't going to get you much :lol:


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

For a guy who does not post his CRP and lets people hunt,its two grand he did not get before. Good for them.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Why limit it to just crp if it's for public access?? Lot of other great areas that could be opened up for somebody riding the fence on whether to post land or not!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Drakekiller, You are still missing something, add the 3 bucks for PLOTS and it's 4 grand. Now if we still had a Community PLOTS program we could get that section up to 8 grand. I had my land checked today for the new CRP $90.00 an acre, better check yours Kevin :lol: :lol: :lol: of course I did not take the 3 bucks


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow, $90 bucks. Crop prices have dropped significantly so some guys may be wishing they stayed with CRP. For instance wheat two months ago was around $10 bucks and recently was below $6.

A guy where I deer hunt said after 20 years they want the land back in production to kill weeds, brush and new tree growth before another CRP contract. Does anyone know why?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> A guy where I deer hunt said after 20 years they want the land back in production to kill weeds, brush and new tree growth before another CRP contract. Does anyone know why?


The old contract pays an annual $5 an acre to kill weeds, brush and new tree growth. Obvisouly it didn't get spent for that.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Dick Monson said:


> > A guy where I deer hunt said after 20 years they want the land back in production to kill weeds, brush and new tree growth before another CRP contract. Does anyone know why?
> 
> 
> The old contract pays an annual $5 an acre to kill weeds, brush and new tree growth. Obvisouly it didn't get spent for that.


Funny he never got fined, he would have in my area


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

How can anyone spray and acre to kill tree and brush growth for $5 an acre?

Heck to cover a 100 by 100 area of dandilions (sp) in my yard I bet it cost more than $5, and they still are alive!! :******:


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good afternoon everyone,

There is a New Type of CRP that is going to be available. I am still investigating it. It will pay up to 100$ per acre.

One time I was considering the Public Access. Then someone shot
the front door to our abandoned homestead place. Well...not no more.

Anyway, to all, good luck for the Pheasant opener Saturday.


----------

